# Schleppen mit elektro Außenborder



## Wallersen (15. Juni 2010)

Petri,
Ich bräuchte mal den Rat von ein paar erfahrenen Bootsanglern.

Und zwar habe ich mir ein Kunststoffboot gekauft und möchte dieses mit einem elektro Außenborder betreiben.
Das Boot ist ca 3,50, lang und wiegt voll beladen geschätzte 450 kg.
Reicht ein elektro Außenborder mit 400W aus um auch mal gegen die Strömung von Rhein oder Main anzukommen?


----------



## Udo561 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleppen mit elektro Außenborder*

Hi,
kommt auf deine Bootsform an und wo du auf dem Rhein unterwegs bist.
In der direkten Strömung kommst du mit Mühe und Not mit 5 PS weiter.
Direkt an den Buhnenfeldern vorbei sollte das so eben funktionieren , würde ich aber auf jeden Fall von abraten.
Den Rhein befährt man nicht mit einem E-Motor.

Den Main habe ich noch nicht befahren.

Gruß Udo


----------



## BSZocher (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleppen mit elektro Außenborder*



Wallersen schrieb:


> .....
> Reicht ein elektro Außenborder mit 400W aus um auch mal gegen die Strömung von Rhein oder Main anzukommen?




Rhein:   bei fast allen Wasserständen  NEIN
Main:   Keine Erfahrung.


----------



## BSZocher (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleppen mit elektro Außenborder*



Udo561 schrieb:


> ....
> Direkt an den Buhnenfeldern vorbei sollte das so eben funktionieren , ....




Gerade an den "Köppen" von den Buhen "zieht" es am Meisten ... und dann noch ein entsprechendes Frachtschiff..... |uhoh:#d


----------



## Udo561 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleppen mit elektro Außenborder*

Hi,
ich kenne genug Leute die mit Kanus , Kajaks oder 5 Ps motorisierten  Schlaubooten auf dem Rhein fahren , entlang der Buhnen.

Nicht das ich es für gut heissen möchte , ich rate dringend  davor ab , aber es funktioniert.

Zudem bin ich selbst schon einige Male auf dem Rhein unterwegs gewesen .

Gruß Udo


----------



## BSZocher (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleppen mit elektro Außenborder*

Moin!
Ich bin fast jede Woche auf dem Rhein unterwegs. In D wie auch in NL.
Gerade der Rhein ist eine der am stärksten befahrenen Binnenwasserstraßen und wird von vielen als "Wasser" unterschätzt.
Nix für ungut aber die wirklichen "Nußschalen" haben dort eigentlich nichts verloren.....oder würdet ihr auf der Autobahn mit dem Fahrrad fahren oder gar Spaziergehen?
Auch wenn eine Sache nicht per Gesetz verboten ist....... gibt es etwas wie gesunden Menschenverstand.....
Wenn man fast täglich sieht, mit welchen schwimmenden Untersätzen sich manche Menschen auf Gewässer begeben..... #q
Da wundert man sich nicht um die jährlichen, teils sehr tragischen, Unfälle.
Immer eine Handbreit .....  Ihr wisst schon! #h


----------



## HD4ever (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleppen mit elektro Außenborder*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Den Rhein befährt man nicht mit einem E-Motor.



würd ich auch dringend von abraten ! 
kauf dir lieber nen führerscheinfreien 5 PSer ...


----------



## Udo561 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleppen mit elektro Außenborder*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich bin fast jede Woche auf dem Rhein unterwegs. In D wie auch in NL.
> Gerade der Rhein ist eine der am stärksten befahrenen Binnenwasserstraßen und wird von vielen als "Wasser" unterschätzt.



Hi,
von Köln bis NL ist der Rhein ja noch verhältnismässig ruhig , da siehts an der Lorely schon ganz anders aus.:q
Stromschnellen, Strudel und Wellen zum Teil von 2 Meter.
Und selbst da sieht man , wie soll ich sagen , unwissende, leichtsinnige oder verblödete Bootsfahrer die meinen mit 5 Ps diese Strecke befahren zu können.
Es mag auch hundert mal gut gehen , vielleicht auch Spaß machen , aber genau das sehen Bootsanfänger und meinen dann sie könnten das auch mal versuchen.#q

Gruß Udo


----------



## hawken (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleppen mit elektro Außenborder*

Und gerade Deswegen,müsste sich Deutschland an Europa Halten, und mindestens 20 PS ,Führerscheinfrei Erlauben ....


----------



## BSZocher (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleppen mit elektro Außenborder*



hawken schrieb:


> ..... *an Europa Halten*, und mindestens 20 PS ,Führerscheinfrei Erlauben ....



Wo gilt diese Regelung?


----------



## BSZocher (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleppen mit elektro Außenborder*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> von Köln bis NL ist der Rhein ja noch verhältnismässig ruhig , da siehts an der Lorely schon ganz anders aus.:q
> Stromschnellen, Strudel und Wellen zum Teil von 2 Meter.
> ....



Was an diesem "sangesfreudigen" Felsen der gute alte Vater Rhein mit seiner Kraft macht, dass erledigen die Schubschiffe (mit bis zu 6 Leichtern davor!!!) auf seinem Weg durch unser Nachbarland.
Da werden Wassermassen aus den Buhnenbereichen gezogen, da muss man froh um jedes PSlein sein, welches aus dem Motor auf den Propeller kommt.
.....und wenn der Wasserstand sehr niedrig ist, verstärkt sich dieser Effekt um ein Vielfaches. Gerade dann werden die meisten Schwimmer, Luftmatratzenkapitäne in gefährliche Nähe zur Hauptströmung/der Berufsschifffahrt gezogen OHNE irgenwelche Möglichkeiten dem entgegenzuwirken.
#h


----------



## Steph75 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleppen mit elektro Außenborder*

Meine Güte. Ihr macht da nen Aufstand von... So schlimm ist das nun auch wieder nicht. Mit nen E-Motor oder nen 5 PS Motor sollte man das nun wirklich nicht versuchen. Aber 15 PS an nem halbwegs brauchbaren Boot von 3,5 bis 4,5 m länge,dann verliert auch der Rhein seinen Schrecken. Ist doch alles nicht so tragisch. Es kommt eine Buhne nach der anderen. Da kann man gemütlich dran lang fahren und immer wieder in die ruhigen Buhnen flüchten. Wir reden hier über ne Binnenschifffahrtsstraße. Er will ja nicht bei Windstärke 8 übern Ärmelkanal...


----------



## hawken (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleppen mit elektro Außenborder*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Generell gilt im *Ausland*:           
        Der Schein, der für Deutsche in Deutschland vorgeschrieben ist,  ist          für Deutsche auch im Ausland vorgeschrieben!
        Das bedeutet zum Beispiel in italienischen Gewässern: Obwohl ein           Italiener in Italien erst ab 20 PS einen Führerschein braucht,  muß          ein Deutscher in Italien ab 5 PS einen Sportbootführerschein  haben!

Wir Deutschen sind halt was Besonderes .... Heul

Den Text hab ich aus dem netz ergoogelt-



[/FONT]


----------



## Bademeister (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleppen mit elektro Außenborder*

@hawken
Wenn Du recht hättest, bräuchten alle Deutschen in Norge ab 5PS an der Schraube einen SBF-See. Na wie gut, dass ich den hab #h.


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleppen mit elektro Außenborder*

Stimmt nicht - wär aber besser!  Google ist nun mal kein  Anspruch auf Wahrheit und Klarheit. Da muß man sich die ergoogelten Quellen nochmal anschauen.


----------



## Udo561 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleppen mit elektro Außenborder*



hawken schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Generell gilt im *Ausland*:
> Das bedeutet zum Beispiel in italienischen Gewässern: Obwohl ein           Italiener in Italien erst ab 20 PS einen Führerschein braucht,  muß          ein Deutscher in Italien ab 5 PS einen Sportbootführerschein  haben!
> [/FONT]



Hi,
fast richtig , Einheimische dürfen in Italien 40 PS Führerscheinfrei fahren.
Die Vorschriften sind sehr unterschiedlich , in Holland z.B. darf man als Deutscher unendlich viel PS fahren , allerdings darf das Boot bauartbedingt nicht schneller als 20 Km/h laufen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## snoopdaggydag (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schleppen mit elektro Außenborder*

Moin,

ich halte mich in einem Fremden Land auch als deutscher an die dort geltenden Gesetze / Regelungen. Egal ob diese die deutschen weiter einschränken oder ausdehnen.

Es gibt Dinge die für Ausländer nicht gestattet sind, aber die sind auch vom jeweiligen Ausland geregelt und nicht von Gevater Staat.

Alles ander macht doch gar keinen Sinn.


----------

